# Can dart frogs survive in pitcher plants?



## Scoobs40 (Jan 25, 2015)

Or are pitcher plants an obvious no no?


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

my guess is that thumbnails would have a real issue in the same viv.....


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

The precedent says say, they can:










http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...evipers-euro-75-gallon-build-pic-heavy-4.html


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

wow...what a great picture....so maybe they can!


----------



## Frogman955 (May 14, 2011)

That is a nice photo.
I have used a pitcher plant (Nepenthis Alata) in my Leucs viv now for nearly 4 years with no problems.
But, I`ve never actually seen them attempt to go into the pitchers so can`t comment on that part.
It does grow rather large though so needs cut back now and again.


Mike


----------



## XxExoticPsychExX (Mar 12, 2012)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1416833

If I did the link correctly, a post on the thread from above specifies which pitcher plant would probably be OK. Keep in mind most pitcher plants are carnivorous, so I'm not sure what would happen if a frog dropped a tad in there.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm sitting here grinding my teeth....now I gotta spend the next couple of hours reading Eyeviper's thread about his 75 gallon vivarium....wow...


----------



## in2Diy (Dec 15, 2014)

Pitcher plants are amazing but mine got way too big for a vivarium so it's a house plant, mine also doesn't like standing water on its foliage


----------



## Scoobs40 (Jan 25, 2015)

Thank you Hypostatic! I'm know what I'm reading tonight.


----------



## jbbond007 (Sep 23, 2014)

I have a dwarf pitcher plant in my dart viv, so it is too small to hurt my thumbnails even, but I have seen flies crawl in and never crawl out, haha. I have a much larger nepenthes growing outside and there are tree frogs fighting over a spot in the pitchers. They seem to love the dark, humid pitchers, and there are days where each one has a frog in it. I have never seen it hurt a frog, but I would worry about eggs or tadpoles laid in the pitcher.


----------

